# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  { مالفرق بين [والله - وبالله - وتالله] البلاغي - بسرعة لو سمحتم

## أبو فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيوخنا الأفاضل 
سجلت في منتداكم المبارك وبضاعتي مزجاة فليس عندي ما أضيفه لكم وكان هدفي الاستفادة من علمكم وسؤالكم عما أشكل علي وسؤالي الذي أرجو الإجابة عنه سريعا هو 
{ مالفرق بين [والله - وبالله - وتالله] البلاغي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
هنا في الرابط أخي أبا فراس ما يتعلق بالتاء :
http://www.islamiyyat.com/lamasat-aya.htm#67
67-ما دلالة القسم بحرف التاء في القرآن الكريم؟
التاء حرف قسم مثل الواو لكن التاء تكون مختصّة بلفظ الجلالة (الله) وتستعمل للتعظيم وقد وردت في القرآن الكريم خمس مرات ثلاثة في سورة يوسف (قَالُواْ تَاللّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُم مَّا جِئْنَا لِنُفْسِدَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كُنَّا سَارِقِينَ {73} قَالُواْ تَالله تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضاً أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ {85} قَالُواْ تَاللّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَإِن كُنَّا لَخَاطِئِينَ {91}) ومرتين في سورة النحل (وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِمَا لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ نَصِيباً مِّمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ تَاللّهِ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنتُمْ تَفْتَرُونَ {56} تَاللّهِ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {63}). أما الواو فهي عادة تستخدم مع غير لفظ الجلالة مثل الفجر والضحى والليل والشمس وغيرها مما يقسم الله تعالى به في القرآن الكريم. والتاء في أصلها اللغوي مُبدلةٌ من الواو.

وهنا بيان الوجه البلاغي للتاء :
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=5&gl=sa
(التاء) وهي من الحروف الاحادية التي تفيد القسم وتعد من حروف المعاني، فهي جارة في العمل وتختص بلفظ الجلالة ولا تجر غيره ظاهرا او مضمرا، وفيها معنى التعجب، نحو قوله تعالى (قالوا تالله تفتا تذكر يوسف حتى تكون حرضا) يوسف /85 وقوله تعالى  (وتالله لأكيدن اصنامكم بعد ان تولوا مدبرين) الانبياء /57

الله يكرمك حبيبي ، وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو فراس

جزاك الله خيرا أخي حمد على الرد 

ألف شكر

----------


## أبو فراس

أشكر لك الإضافة القيمة أخي العزيز حمد لا حرمك الله الأجر

----------

